# Any Chinchilla people?



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi are there any chinchilla people on here- I have just adopted a little chin family mum dad and 2 5 week old kits,and wondered if anyone could identify colours for me please?
I have kept chins before,but never had kits,When I collected them they were still all in together  So Dad is now in a cage next to Mum and babies-in the hope that he will live with his son.in a few weeks.while daughter will stay with mum ( if I have sexed correctly )
From being quite ( understandably) skitty at first they are now a lot more friendly and take food from my hand,
They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you wish to keep dad and son together you will most likely have to keep them in a seperate room away from the females, as if they smell the girls come into heat they will likely fight for mating rights, it would probably be easier to neuter both males (once baby is old enough) and have 2 boy/girl pairs

if you post pictures i will do my best to identify them


----------

